# Low pressure dosing septic system



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi all I am not a plumber I am a hvac pipe fitter. so.. I am looking for information on a low pressure dosing septic system. I have been looking for the discharge drip hose but have been unable to find any on the web. I was quoted 3570.00$ for 860 ft. Which I find almost an insane price. Can anyone offer information on any brands and what this type of septic approved drip hose is called. Thanks for you help. I am installing my own septic tank, I had it designed by an engineer. I had a quote just for the hose from a septic contractor in east texas at 3570$ just for the hose is this a crazy price or is this type of hose rather expensive? Thanks gentlemen


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Chickenman said:


> Hi all I am not a plumber so.. I am looking for information on a low pressure dosing septic system. I have been looking for the discharge drip hose but have been unable to find any on the web. I was quoted 3570.00$ for 860 ft. Which I find almost an insane price. Can anyone offer information on any brands and what this type of septic approved drip hose is called. Thanks for you help.


Call another professional plumber


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Chickenman said:


> Hi all I am not a plumber so.. I am looking for information on a low pressure dosing septic system. I have been looking for the discharge drip hose but have been unable to find any on the web. I was quoted 3570.00$ for 860 ft. Which I find almost an insane price. Can anyone offer information on any brands and what this type of septic approved drip hose is called. Thanks for you help.


I'd charge 4000k and come down to 3700. Good deal. Take it.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Chickenman said:


> Hi all I am not a plumber so.. I am looking for information on a low pressure dosing septic system. I have been looking for the discharge drip hose but have been unable to find any on the web. I was quoted 3570.00$ for 860 ft. Which I find almost an insane price. Can anyone offer information on any brands and what this type of septic approved drip hose is called. Thanks for you help.


This site is for professionals in the plumbing trade, not homeowners


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

I am a journeyman in the united association of plumbers, steam fitters and pipe fitters local 100 as a pipe fitter so I would think I would be accepted here.


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

I am also a licensed mechanical contractor in the state of Texas.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Chickenman said:


> Hi all I am not a plumber I am a hvac pipe fitter.


Your not a plumber


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Chickenman said:


> I am a journeyman in the united association of plumbers, steam fitters and pipe fitters local 100 as a pipe fitter so I would think I would be accepted here.


You know what they say a pipe fitter is just a plumber without brains 

All kidding aside you'd think as a mechanical contractor in the state of Texas you'd know other people who could give you ideas


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Chickenman said:


> Hi all I am not a plumber I am a hvac pipe fitter. so.. I am looking for information on a low pressure dosing septic system. I have been looking for the discharge drip hose but have been unable to find any on the web. I was quoted 3570.00$ for 860 ft. Which I find almost an insane price. Can anyone offer information on any brands and what this type of septic approved drip hose is called. Thanks for you help. I am installing my own septic tank, I had it designed by an engineer. I had a quote just for the hose from a septic contractor in east texas at 3570$ just for the hose is this a crazy price or is this type of hose rather expensive? Thanks gentlemen


Also where is your introduction? I'm sure you read the rules that ask you to give an intro and your experience the plumbing field


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> You know what they say a pipe fitter is just a plumber without brains All kidding aside you'd think as a mechanical contractor in the state of Texas you'd know other people who could give you ideas


A mechanical contractor is actually a Hvac guy this guy is. just being cheap. He want info so he can do it himself.


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

I test and balance large commercial jobs 4000 ton chillers, 1000+ gpm cooling towers, 300 hp pumps. 6 pipe hot, chilled and steam loops. I don't know anyone that deals in septic systems. I have always work in commercial. But obviously Canadians don't know much about them either ha ha.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> A mechanical contractor is actually a Hvac guy this guy is. just being cheap. He want info so he can do it himself.


Really? Here mechanical is plumbing and hvac


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

Cheap! I have a farm and a new houses built with my own hands, I paid for cash cause i am tight on what I spend. Cheap? Why cause I won't pay 4000 for tubing that probably cost 1000. I call that smart.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Chickenman said:


> Cheap! I have a farm and a new houses built with my own hands, I paid for cash cause i am tight on what I spend. Cheap? Why cause I won't pay 4000 for tubing that probably cost 1000. I call that smart.


You get what you pay for
Words I live by

Also please refrain from posting on this site till you follow the rules


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Really? Here mechanical is plumbing and hvac


Yup
Plumbing contractors in tx are master plumbers with rmp endoserment.


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

Never said I was. I am in the pipe trades. I am a NEBB certified in air and hydronic systems testing balancing and commissioning.A TDLR licensed mechanical contractor. Journeyman pipe fitter.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Chickenman said:


> I test and balance large commercial jobs 4000 ton chillers, 1000+ gpm cooling towers, 300 hp pumps. 6 pipe hot, chilled and steam loops. I don't know anyone that deals in septic systems. I have always work in commercial. But obviously Canadians don't know much about them either ha ha.


 I will look tomorrow for the brands that are sold locally but be for warned it ain't cheap so more than likely your price is probably right there with everybody else. I would love to work on a 4000 ton. The biggest I've gotten to work on was a 1000 ton. Gravy all the way.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Yup Plumbing contractors in tx are master plumbers with rmp endoserment.


Learn something new everyday


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

I guess mechanical guys differ from plumbers in that masters and journeymen want to teach their trades to others, share their knowledge and expertise with one another.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Chickenman said:


> Cheap! I have a farm and a new houses built with my own hands, I paid for cash cause i am tight on what I spend. Cheap? Why cause I won't pay 4000 for tubing that probably cost 1000. I call that smart.


Umm. That fine apparently you are a successful person. Not only do you do Hvac you can also nail wood. So I guess sir you can figure it out. 
4k is not only tubing but it's mostly experience and knowledge.


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

I am out at the new parkland hospital in Dallas right now. The central utility plant is unreal. They have 4 4000ton chillers and 1 2500 ton heat pump chiller. Yes it's gravy train. Thanks by the way.


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

It's not installed just the tubing. Yes I am sure a master plumber is far more skilled than I am but that never stopped anyone from working hard and trying and learning.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Really? Here mechanical is plumbing and hvac


. I hold a masters in both mechanical and plumbing I don't see the problem. Here anything that isn't domestic water or sanitary waste falls under mechanical work. All gas including medical, it's a combined trade a lot of the times.


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

10-4 you are right my good sir


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> . I hold a masters in both mechanical and plumbing I don't see the problem. Here anything that isn't domestic water or sanitary waste falls under mechanical work. All gas including medical, it's a combined trade a lot of the times.


Yeah I get that and that's fine, I also don't have a problem with a pipe fitter on here, my problem is the arrogance at which is words spew out of my screen and that he comes onto a plumbing forum to ask a question and has yet to post an intro in the introduction section a simple request


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

Give me five minutes.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> . I hold a masters in both mechanical and plumbing I don't see the problem. Here anything that isn't domestic water or sanitary waste falls under mechanical work. All gas including medical, it's a combined trade a lot of the times.


In tx gas and med is plumbing around here


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> In tx gas and med is plumbing around here


 the two are so closely tied its hard to imagine one without the other. I might have a job that has chill water ,steam ,hot water heat and a great big bathroom group all in one job. Each part has its own rules but all are so closely tied to each other. Years ago to have a water heater put in you would have the plumber run the water get an inspection then call a fitter in to ruin the gas then get another inspection. That's is why they blended here.


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

Mechanical is really a combination of a lot of trades. Electrical, plumbing , sheet metal, pipe fitting,and chemistry( refrigerants) . We install, repair and diagnose compressors, motors, relays, electrical components, circuit boards, pumps, pump impellers, check valves, solenoid valves, ball valves, pipe, steam traps, suction diffusers, duct work, copper and PVC condensate drain lines. When a devise is installed that has all of these (electrical, gas, water, duct, pipes) we make the final connections to the devise, we repair and diagnose issues related to all of the trades. We both work with fluids in a pipe and the devises that controls the flow. The new term should be plumvacr


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Chickenman said:


> Mechanical is really a combination of a lot of trades. Electrical, plumbing , sheet metal, pipe fitting,and chemistry( refrigerants) . We install, repair and diagnose compressors, motors, relays, electrical components, circuit boards, pumps, pump impellers, check valves, solenoid valves, ball valves, pipe, steam traps, suction diffusers, duct work, copper and PVC condensate drain lines. When a devise is installed that has all of these (electrical, gas, water, duct, pipes) we make the final connections to the devise, we repair and diagnose issues related to all of the trades. We both work with fluids in a pipe and the devises that controls the flow. The new term should be plumvacr


 ya I agree its a lot of everything. The last job I had before I went on my own I specialized in healthcare projects. Pulling all mechanical trades together is not for the faint hearted. One project we moved the whole surgery unit from one end of a hospital to another and could not miss one surgery. The logistics of that move were mind bending. Controls duck cleaning finish plumbing fire protection steam sterilizers med gas certification final water tie ins all happening at the same time in a four day window. O ya and commissioning of a chiller and tower no sweat just what the mechanical guys do every day. I guess my point is plumbing may be a very important part of the mechanical trade but there is a lot more out there that enhances what we do and know as tradesman.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> ya I agree its a lot of everything. The last job I had before I went on my own I specialized in healthcare projects. Pulling all mechanical trades together is not for the faint hearted. One project we moved the whole surgery unit from one end of a hospital to another and could not miss one surgery. The logistics of that move were mind bending. Controls duck cleaning finish plumbing fire protection steam sterilizers med gas certification final water tie ins all happening at the same time in a four day window. O ya and commissioning of a chiller and tower no sweat just what the mechanical guys do every day. I guess my point is plumbing may be a very important part of the mechanical trade but there is a lot more out there that enhances what we do and know as tradesman.


 Duck cleaning??? Another plumber's job??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Your not a plumber


And neither are you. :no:

Go wash the shovels, Apprentice.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Chickenman said:


> ....Journeyman pipe fitter.


And as such, a welcome member of the PlumbingZone to be treated with respect.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> And neither are you. :no: Go wash the shovels, Apprentice.



Where they at?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> And neither are you. :no: Go wash the shovels, Apprentice.


Yes I am I'm a plumber apprentice 
Keyword plumber lol


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Yes I am I'm a plumber apprentice
> Keyword plumber lol


Nope. 

A pipe fitter is a plumber with his brains knocked out. A plumbing apprentice is not a plumber and has yet to prove that his brains even exist.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Nope. A pipe fitter is a plumber with his brains knocked out. A plumbing apprentice is not a plumber and has yet to prove that his brains even exist.


Geez that for the detail explanation lol


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Geez that for the detail explanation lol



Geez thanks**


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Duck cleaning??? Another plumber's job??


 yes it was a task that I had to oversee. Not the smartest bunch but it does fall under the mechanical trades job to clean and sterilize all HVAC equipment and ducts. I didn't say it was plumbing it is under mechanical trades,just like boiler work is not plumbing but is also under the mechanical trade umbrella.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Seems like a fowl job. :jester:


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

Letterrip said:


> Nope.
> 
> A pipe fitter is a plumber with his brains knocked out. A plumbing apprentice is not a plumber and has yet to prove that his brains even exist.


Brains knocked out. Ha ha. So I guess you can caculated the length and radius of a swing joint in 16 in pipe. How many psi In 5 ft of head. What is dead heading a pump. Directed to the smack talkin apprentice


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Chickenman said:


> Brains knocked out. Ha ha. So I guess you can caculated the length and radius of a swing joint in 16 in pipe. How many psi In 5 ft of head. What is dead heading a pump. Directed to the smack talkin apprentice


A little help don't kill nobody. 1 foot=0.4335 psi. Maybe he know but is a little shy, that's why he didn't answer you....


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Chickenman said:


> Brains knocked out. Ha ha. So I guess you can caculated the length and radius of a swing joint in 16 in pipe. How many psi In 5 ft of head. What is dead heading a pump. Directed to the smack talkin apprentice


Naw I been busy working 
11.55psi on a 5ft head 5x2.31 
And can't answer the other two
So school me


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> A little help don't kill nobody. 1 foot=0.4335 psi. Maybe he know but is a little shy, that's why he didn't answer you....


 hmmm
In that case .4335x5 =2.1675


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Naw I been busy working 11.55psi on a 5ft head 5x2.31 And can't answer the other two So school me


Lmao sorry I was supposed to divide


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Chickenman said:


> Brains knocked out. Ha ha. So I guess you can caculated the length and radius of a swing joint in 16 in pipe. How many psi In 5 ft of head. What is dead heading a pump. Directed to the smack talkin apprentice


Is this old Joe Hall ?? lol


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Lmao sorry I was supposed to divide


You're about to find the answer, just don't forget π..


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> You're about to find the answer, just don't forget π..[/QUOTE
> 
> That 3.14 pie


----------



## Chickenman (Apr 9, 2014)

Dead heading a pump is what you do to verify impeller size.you shut the discharge valve ( slowly) !!! All the way with the pump running at 60 hz And look at the pump curve for that pump and compare the psi convert to ft of wc in some cases and check that the proper impeller is installed or it can be done to verify that the impeller tines are not broke off or worn down. 1 ft wc = .433 psi or 1 psi = 2.31 ft wc , the 3 rd question was a impossible to answer. You would need way more info to answer. Lots of measurements and a little math.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well I knew 1psi = 2.31
But didn't know about w.c conversion


Sorry but I'm a bit slow sometimes 
What is a dead heating pump used for ; applications


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Well I knew 1psi = 2.31
> But didn't know about w.c conversion
> 
> Sorry but I'm a bit slow sometimes
> What is a dead heating pump used for ; applications


Well, the problem I have with dead heading pump is frakin plumbers tried to play sparky, wired wrong, all the zone valves closed and pump(s) still runs.. dead headed the impeller and overheats, once the the zone valve opens, water hits the super heated steam/water... kabooms...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Back to the OP's question...I recall an advanced septic system I installed about 5 years ago for a winery that required a 30,000 gal advanced septic treatment system and it required 2,500' of drip system and I believe we paid around $3.60/ft at the time so it was something like $9300.00 it was insane, however just remember we're not talking about irrigation drip pipe at Home Depot, this stuff is engineered to not corrode due to the properties of treated waste water.


----------

